# Automatic tire deflators



## Jbare0001 (Apr 24, 2006)

Does anyone on here use or tried the automatic tire deflators? The little brass ones that you screw on the valve stems, like Staun or Smittybuilt ones. I was looking at them after it took me over 30 minutes to air my tires down before I went on the beach. Do they work?


----------



## hpierce301 (Jan 24, 2011)

fyi....

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?98015-article-comparing-tire-deflators


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

I use a set of Trailhead deflators that I picked up from TW's a few years ago. I've used them quite a bit and they're a great timesaver.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Tire Buddies are carried at most tackle shops on the Island, they are preset to 20 pounds but adjustable to anything you want.. They are around 25 bucks and they are a great time saver.. 

JAM


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've used Tire Buddy but you have to move it from tire to tire. The Trailhead Deflators are the best you get a kit with gauge and 4 Deflators. I put extra caps, stems, and stem remover in my kit.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I opened this thread expecting to see a picture of a knife.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

bronzbck1 said:


> I've used Tire Buddy but you have to move it from tire to tire. The Trailhead Deflators are the best you get a kit with gauge and 4 Deflators. I put extra caps, stems, and stem remover in my kit.


The ability to air down all four at once is handy, especially as you watch people stream by you onto the ramp. You imagine that every one of them is headed to the hole you plan to fish.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

I have a set (4) of the Staun. Fully adjustable. Just screw into each tires valve stem and they will stop a preset pressure. Fully adjustable. Took a few mins to get set, but easy and simple to use.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought four Tire Buddies. Since I run differnt pressures front/rear, I stamped each one with what I set them at. I can air down all 4 of my 38" tires in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

I use the tire buddys as well the 3rd generation of them ( they are stamped tire buddy III) are set for about 19 lbs and will drop the pressure down in about 3 mins. The tire buddy II's have a issue and I had one of them just drop all the air out of the tire once. When that happened I called the old contact number when they were made in Ocean City MD and the guy said sometimes sand or some foreign mater will get in there and hold the valve open and to watch them. I just squirted some lube in there and blew it out with a air chuck and it has not had an issue since.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Speaking of Tire Buddies, does anyone else have a problem with them making a god awful squeeling sound?


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

They are supposed to to let you know when they are done.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Speaking of Tire Buddies, does anyone else have a problem with them making a god awful squeeling sound?


My Trailhead deflators do that until the pressure drops down a bit. I'm running 50 and 70 PSI on the road, so they whistle for several seconds.


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

i had a set of stauns that were flawless till somebody helped themselves to them. Replaced them with Smitybuilt because they were a good amount cheaper. Never again, i won't recommend Smiitybuilts, no way, no how.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

jmadre said:


> The ability to air down all four at once is handy, especially as you watch people stream by you onto the ramp. You imagine that every one of them is headed to the hole you plan to fish.


I got off the ramp at AI one morning only to watch a guy trying to air down with a tire pressure gauge and a flat headed screwdriver! I asked what tire pressure he was airing down to. He told me 20 PSI. I helped him air down all 4 tires with my trailheads in under 5 minutes. He was amazed and told me he was convinced and would get a set immediately!

Sandcrab


----------

